# More Peppermills



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's the rest of the batch of mills I was working on. From left to right: spalted birch from Mike1950's firewood pile, crabapple, curly maple, cherry, and ambrosia maple.

All are finished with Watco Danish oil and buffed. The crabapple is about 9" tall and the cherry is a hair over 13". All shaftless crushgrind mechanisms.

C&C always appreciated.

Reactions: Like 18


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

I just love that shape doc. Very nice as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 11, 2014)

I am right with Kevin on that. I really like the simple yet elegant flow of the shape. That maple has some killer curl to it. Very nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2014)

All great, but love the curly maple. Will pm you this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2014)

NICE mills- I always wondered what you did with my firewood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful Doc !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2014)

My wife wants one of your mills. Absolutely gorgeous as always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't turned a pm yet but wanting to. Where would you suggest me getting my components and which ones for beginning?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I haven't turned a pm yet but wanting to. Where would you suggest me getting my components and which ones for beginning?
> Thanks
> Tony


I get mine from Craft Supplies, but all the major retailers carry mill kits. These are the shaftless Crushgrind, but I've made the versions with shafts also. I don't necessary think one type is better than another, but I like this kit because there's no knob on top. The mills with ceramic guts can be used for salt or other spices... I'm not sure that the stainless versions are salt capable, but I've never tried grinding salt in any of them. All of the kits are about the same degree of difficulty, and you guys that make calls are going to find a lot of similarities I'd bet. Let me know if I can help...


----------



## Tclem (Jan 11, 2014)

I've seen them on the sites I use just didn't know if any one kit would be easier to start out with. Pretty sure I can make them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I've seen them on the sites I use just didn't know if any one kit would be easier to start out with. Pretty sure I can make them.


No doubt you can make them! I don't think any of them are particularly difficult, so I'd choose whatever kit style looks best to you. 

Don't forget the Forstner bits... Some of the kits use odd sized bits, and I know a guy who didn't order the bits when he ordered the kits(I know him really well... In fact, I look like him too).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

DKMD said:


> No doubt you can make them! I don't think any of them are particularly difficult, so I'd choose whatever kit style looks best to you.
> 
> Don't forget the Forstner bits... Some of the kits use odd sized bits, and I know a guy who didn't order the bits when he ordered the kits(I know him really well... In fact, I look like him too).



Thankfully you aren't as air-headed as him though. 


P.S. I know a guy like that too - see him every time I shave.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I haven't done it with pm but I have for other things


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice Doc, don't know how I missed these but glad I found them. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 11, 2014)

Very nice, Keller! That's the exact shape I had in mind for the ones I've got to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well Doc, you did it again. Great looking PM's. Like the shape. Looking forward to doing a shaftless.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice Mills Doc! Looking at a one off is one thing. Looking at 5 of them sitting side by side all perfectly executed says Master Craftsman. Beautifully done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## turff49 (Jan 12, 2014)

Shaft less kits? Gonna have to check those out. BTW, love the looks of yours. Nicely done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Jan 12, 2014)

DKMD said:


> No doubt you can make them! I don't think any of them are particularly difficult, so I'd choose whatever kit style looks best to you.
> 
> Don't forget the Forstner bits... Some of the kits use odd sized bits, and I know a guy who didn't order the bits when he ordered the kits(I know him really well... In fact, I look like him too).



Craft supplies sells a "starter" kit with two pm kits, the forstner bits, and the correct forstner bit extension. It's been a while, but I think I paid about $50-$60 bucks. The one I bought had shaft kits, but I am sure they sell the starter kit with the shaftless as well.

Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice mills I am going to try a shaftless next time. Here is another place to get pepper mill kits prices are about the same as others. If you are on the east coast shipping is really fast as they are in NH. Things I have ordered come the next day. http://www.chefwarekits.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful as always, Doc. Flawless execution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 13, 2014)

Those are awesome doc! You have really been cranking them out, maybe a phallic obsession? Seriously though, on the subject of forstner bits, I coughed up the money for a Colt Maxi cut 2 1/4" (the largest I could find) and used it the first time yesterday. I'm sold, it cuts end grain wood like butter. If I was doing a lot of pepper mills I would use them for sure, not cheap though $40 or so depending on size. I use forstners for doing the initial core on hollow forms, cheap bits dull rather quickly in end grain...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2014)

I've heard nothing but good about the Colt bits, but I haven't made the leap... Yet. When my current bits are beyond salvage, I'll probably upgrade them one by one to the Colt version... If my phallic obsession continues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## turff49 (Jan 13, 2014)

How is the quality of the kits from Chefwarekits? Have you order any mill kits from them before? The reason I ask is I bought some second hand, mill kits, and they seemed cheap. Don't have a clue where the original owner got them from.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 13, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Those are awesome doc! You have really been cranking them out, maybe a phallic obsession? Seriously though, on the subject of forstner bits, I coughed up the money for a Colt Maxi cut 2 1/4" (the largest I could find) and used it the first time yesterday. I'm sold, it cuts end grain wood like butter. If I was doing a lot of pepper mills I would use them for sure, not cheap though $40 or so depending on size. I use forstners for doing the initial core on hollow forms, cheap bits dull rather quickly in end grain...


Yes I bought 2 Colt forstner bits and they make mincemeat out of the end grain. I'm sold too except for the cost yowser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 14, 2014)

love your work doc, awesome set of mills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 14, 2014)

turff49 said:


> How is the quality of the kits from Chefwarekits? Have you order any mill kits from them before? The reason I ask is I bought some second hand, mill kits, and they seemed cheap. Don't have a clue where the original owner got them from.


I am guessing you are asking me this question. I have only purchased crushgrind mills from them since crushgrind is a registered trademark I think the quality will be the same no matter where you purchase them. The only other item I have purchased was the pig tail meat flipper, not a very challenging project but it is a great grilling tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dgwmd56 (Jan 23, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Nice mills I am going to try a shaftless next time. Here is another place to get pepper mill kits prices are about the same as others. If you are on the east coast shipping is really fast as they are in NH. Things I have ordered come the next day. http://www.chefwarekits.com/


Thanks for the link. I've done numerous internet searches and never run across this site. Looks like he has pretty good prices too.


----------

